# So how do I start duck hunting?



## BatesInTheZone (Feb 2, 2017)

There are several good videos on YouTube showing exactly what to look for when you're scouting. One is by a guy in Oregon that gives very good basic information. Just search "scouting for ducks", and it will be one of the first ones.

First step is getting the Scoutlook app and OnX app. They're both very helpful.


----------



## BWest (Jul 19, 2017)

Duck hunting may be more secretive than tarpon fishing, but the best I can tell you is get you a good pair of binoculars, figure out how to identify your species of ducks on the water, and go cover as much water as you can. The guys who consistently have success duck hunting on public water are scouting almost every day, on as many lakes as they can. The more time you spend scouting the more ducks you will kill. Whenever you do find birds make sure you can hunt them the next day, because with how many people hunt these days if you're not there somebody else will be, and the birds will be long gone when you go back.


----------



## Pole Position (Apr 3, 2016)

The best way I have found is find a likely place, go to the feed store and buy @ 200lbs of corn, and scatter it out. It's uncanny how well this works...



j/k


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

On public land, plan on hunting during the week. Avoid opening day and most early season weekends. While private land birds might circle back to where you flushed them up, after the first week public land ducks leave and never return that day. Due to this, stealth is important, so the ubiquitous mudmotor is overrated unless you have an endless supply of stupid ducks. Use mudmotors as little as possible and definitely don’t burn up into your spot. Pushpole in at least the last quarter mile.

Other than that, spend as much time on the water as possible. Keep a journal so you can track trends in time, tide, wind, weather, deke set, flight patterns, species, etc over time.

Everyone will tell you to set more dekes than you can really carry and set in a timely manner. Limit yourself to 1-2 dozen and learn to set them according to the wind. Always set a pair of teal right in front of the blind; teal will work to mallard dekes, but they will finish and try to land on top of those teal dekes.

Nate


----------



## Pole Position (Apr 3, 2016)

WhiteDog70810 said:


> Always set a pair of teal right in front of the blind; teal will work to mallard dekes, but they will finish and try to land on top of those teal dekes.
> Nate


If you see said teal, you may want to try leading them by about a mile and a half; Im not sure those little ******* couldnt evade a F-18 w/ missile lock.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

It isn't their speed; mallards are faster. The little bastards swarm in and it is damn near impossible to follow a single bird. You are inevitably already way behind the bird before you commit to your swing. They also hug the deck and follow waterways flying below the grass line until they magically appear in front of you as they skid to a stop on top of your teal dekes. Lots of teal dekes get shot this way.

...and crippled teal are diving little bastards. I don't care how good your dog is, keep shooting until their head isn't up.

Nate


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2018)

None of those areas consistently produce. The only decent place to worth your time is the fellsmere area TM Goodwin... When I say consistent I don't mean day to day. More like year to year.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Stay away from TM Goodwin - there's no ducks there. Don't even apply for a permit there, not worth it. 

Go on the St Johns waterway


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

St. John's is productive. Jesus is crap. Goodwin is ok - the rice fields now keep the ducks out of Goodwin.

Pm me and I will tell you where to hunt over there - I don't want yobata to find out 

Goodwins lottery draw seems to be as crooked as it gets. The same guys there nearly every weekend. When the FWC guy is on first name basis with 20 guys, something is amiss.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2018)

Yea don't go to goodwin. It's so bad that I usually pick up my spread by 8:30 and head back to check out... Never had a problem getting in there. Half the lottery guys never show up. If you are there when they check in you will get a spot. These are the guys the fwc knows first names..


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Pole Position said:


> If you see said teal, you may want to try leading them by about a mile and a half; Im not sure those little ******* couldnt evade a F-18 w/ missile lock.


dam little things sound like a little jet going bye bye


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

DuckNut said:


> St. John's is productive. Jesus is crap. Goodwin is ok - the rice fields now keep the ducks out of Goodwin.
> 
> Pm me and I will tell you where to hunt over there - I don't want yobata to find out
> 
> Goodwins lottery draw seems to be as crooked as it gets. The same guys there nearly every weekend. When the FWC guy is on first name basis with 20 guys, something is amiss.


Make sure you pm him all those spots on the west coast near you


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Hunt freshwater, there are ducks everywhere and less pesky fishermen fishing and getting in the way of all the duck hunters that love hiding in the grass and peppering guys on skiffs.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I have had limited luck on the St. John's over the past 5 years. Few great days, and lots of skunk days. Lots of hunters, endless water and generally limited amounts of birds. They are there but finding them consistently is tough. If you find a good spot be prepared to be there by 3:30 am just to make sure you get it ahead of someone else. Pretty sure some guys sleep out there the night before.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

This dude has a series of videos on it. Check them out.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Take up meth instead. It’s cheaper in the long run...


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Pick a local florida retention pond. Many have ducks. Start practicing.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Just remember there are no secret spots on public land especially in FL. If you find a honey hole there have probably been 1000 ******** there before you ever found the spot. If you don't believe me look around for the Milwaukee's Best cans.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

el9surf said:


> Just remember there are no secret spots on public land especially in FL. If you find a honey hole there have probably been 1000 ******** there before you ever found the spot. If you don't believe me look around for the Milwaukee's Best cans.


I bet there are fewer ******** than yuppies that duck hunt. Guides here in Texas are raping these poor bastards. They pay to go duck hunting and the guides drop them off in the mangroves with five decoys and no dog and pick them up in a few hours while the guide is taking another group fishing for a “half day”. It’s comical and sad at the same time.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

I think you have to start by growing a beard, and getting a Drake sticker.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I bet there are fewer ******** than yuppies that duck hunt. Guides here in Texas are raping these poor bastards. They pay to go duck hunting and the guides drop them off in the mangroves with five decoys and no dog and pick them up in a few hours while the guide is taking another group fishing for a “half day”. It’s comical and sad at the same time.


Those airboat ride guides are a joke. “Let’s build 25 blinds on public land and drop as many groups off as we can...” yeah way to go guy. Your a real champ. Smdh. 

What’s really sad is When somebody hunts the now public blind and the “guide” shows up 15 minutes before shoot light, get butt hurt and spends the first 30-40 minutes of prime time driving around flaring birds out.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

You guys need to spend more time on the water.

I hunt public lands/water and do not have these problems.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

DuckNut said:


> You guys need to spend more time on the water.
> 
> I hunt public lands/water and do not have these problems.


You hunt Texas?


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

The best primer for duck hunting is to get up really early in the morning, go take a cold shower while ripping up $100 bills. If you are still into it after that, the real thing shouldn't be a problem...


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> You hunt Texas?


Used too but mainly FL now.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

jay.bush1434 said:


> The best primer for duck hunting is to get up really early in the morning, go take a cold shower while ripping up $100 bills. If you are still into it after that, the real thing shouldn't be a problem...


I totally disagree jay.

Turning on the cold water in the comfort of your own shower can not possibly compare to 3 degrees, snowing and a 35 mph wind and your dogs fur freezing to the boat.

That is where you will find the ducks and thankfully the hunter are still in their beds.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

I forgot my rain gear one trip last winter. Of course it rained the whole morning and dropped 15 degrees in 2hours. One of the worst days of my life


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

yobata said:


> I forgot my rain gear one trip last winter. Of course it rained the whole morning and dropped 15 degrees in 2hours. One of the worst days of my life


Several years ago I was hunting Lake Winnepegosis in Canada and it was so cold that the lake turned to slush while we were out hunting. No ice on our way out, sno-cone on the way back. the next morning had 2" of ice. Packed up and headed to North Dakota to warm up.


----------



## HPXFLY (Aug 27, 2015)

As many have said Florida sucks for duck hunting. I grew up hunting birds here before every high school kid with a flat bill and flat bottom had a mud motor and the bass boys didn't bitch about the hydrilla. I used to hunt TM Goodwin regularly 8 -10 times a season, I haven't been drawn in 4 years now. If it sounds like Im complaining its bc I am. 

Last year I hunted ducks about 35 days and two of them were in Florida.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Too much good trophy trout fishing during duck season to freeze my balls off to mess with greasy ducks. I guess I’m missing out!


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Too much good trophy trout fishing during duck season to freeze my balls off to mess with greasy ducks. I guess I’m missing out!


Sshhh!!!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

MatthewAbbott said:


> Sshhh!!!


I mean...keep laying in the marsh freezing your ass off while I am pointlessly slinging pink Fatboys over mud and shell...


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I mean...keep laying in the marsh freezing your ass off while I am pointlessly slinging pink Fatboys over mud and shell...


He might of really meant SSHHH!


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

I have flawed expectations: we shot ducks in the morning and caught reds in the afternoon. No place since has been the same.

Nate


----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I bet there are fewer ******** than yuppies that duck hunt. Guides here in Texas are raping these poor bastards. They pay to go duck hunting and the guides drop them off in the mangroves with five decoys and no dog and pick them up in a few hours while the guide is taking another group fishing for a “half day”. It’s comical and sad at the same time.


used to watch the same guide run out 2 or 3 groups a morning in the early season. Hell it's worth sitting in the blind till a little later in the morning when the guides run back to pick up their clients and kick up all the rafted ducks.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Fresh water. Grain fields near by a plus. Plan on day break shooting. Or last light. Dont take too many out of any one location. They dry up fast. Wood ducks should be around everywhere


----------



## Fishtex (May 10, 2014)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I bet there are fewer ******** than yuppies that duck hunt. Guides here in Texas are raping these poor bastards. They pay to go duck hunting and the guides drop them off in the mangroves with five decoys and no dog and pick them up in a few hours while the guide is taking another group fishing for a “half day”. It’s comical and sad at the same time.


In effing airboats....these so called guides think they can put blinds out on public lands, leave them there all season and then they think they own those blinds for the entire season, which is illegal. If you ever set up in area they think they own they will hassle you and run through your decoys because the are “guides”. Fuck em.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Fishtex said:


> In effing airboats....these so called guides think they can put blinds out on public lands, leave them there all season and then they think they own those blinds for the entire season, which is illegal. If you ever set up in area they think they own they will hassle you and run through your decoys because the are “guides”. Fuck em.


Burn that shit down


----------



## klemtek (Oct 4, 2018)

Bring lots of aiming fluid


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)




----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Funny just recently saw something on tv about the man behind or in big bird retired.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Capnredfish said:


> Funny just recently saw something on tv about the man behind or in big bird retired.


I think he just plays basketball now


----------



## dafjib (Mar 7, 2019)

MatthewAbbott said:


> Take up meth instead. It’s cheaper in the long run...


That's not even funny ! Meth ruins lives !!!


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

dafjib said:


> That's not even funny ! Meth ruins lives !!!


Apparently you've never seen anyone on a 2 week duck binge, it's disgusting I tell you. 

Starts out you just want a camo jacket, next thing you know, you're giving handjobs behind Popeye's for a used Benelli.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

LowHydrogen said:


> Apparently you've never seen anyone on a 2 week duck binge, it's disgusting I tell you.
> 
> Starts out you just want a camo jacket, next thing you know, you're giving handjobs behind Popeye's for a used Benelli.


Great! Now I'm hungry AND horny


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

yobata said:


> Great! Now I'm hungry AND horny


Just to be clear. My statement was in no way a knock against handjobs, or the finest fast food chicken around. Also I'm not looking to sell any shotguns, move along.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

LowHydrogen said:


> Just to be clear. My statement was in no way a knock against handjobs, or the finest fast food chicken around.


No, I read it as an endorsement from the start


----------



## dafjib (Mar 7, 2019)

LowHydrogen said:


> Apparently you've never seen anyone on a 2 week duck binge, it's disgusting I tell you.
> 
> Starts out you just want a camo jacket, next thing you know, you're giving handjobs behind Popeye's for a used Benelli.


Get a big ass gun ,and shoot a duck !!!


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

This thread is outside my general area of interest, but I'm so glad I got bored and clicked on it.


----------

